# Need help with filtration



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

We are moving to a new apartment in September. We already have 1 55 gallon and are going to set up another 55 to replace our 29. They are going next to each other, going for the look of twin tanks but different fish. The current 55 is running an aqueon 55/75 and a aquaclear 70. We are going to add a fluval 402 canister to that. The new 55 will have a aqueon 55/75 and a marineland magnum 350 canister. I want more filtration for both, and im tired of hob filters, too noisy and maintence sucks. I dont know anything about canisters but Im looking to do this once and be done with it. Or atleast be able to set up to build off of, and not replace. I hear you can add stuff in the canister setups. What else do i need to know? What are jets? I hear people start talking about the things that can go along with setups like this and i get lost. What if i wanted to go to all canister setup? Can i run 2 canister filters together with 1 intake and 1 exhaust(proper term?)
Someone plz give me the rundown


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Canister filters are a popular form of filtration but as you've noticed, there are a lot of different brand and models available. I think they are a good choice for this size tank, especially if you aren't happy with power filters that hang on the back.

Canister filters have intake and output hoses and either jet style nozzles or spray bars. I don't recommend having 2 canister filters sharing one intake and one output, it involves some do it yourself modding to increase the piping size and a way of separating them from each other to service one of the filters.

There are lots of price ranges for canister filters so what is within your budget? You can also check out the Product Reviews section to see what other members recommend. Many brands come with all the media you need so keep that in mind.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

The one Im looking at is 200. Its recomended for a 100 gallon tank. The flow on canisters seems to be half of a power filter rated for the same size tank. That confuses me as well.

Is there anything else I should add as well to compliment the canister? I heard about something that creates current.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Looking in product reviews everything seems like garbage. I understand nothing will have 100% great reviews but I see serious quality problems with everything. Maybe going to canister only will be impossible. Also, it looks like Eheim is the "best" but still has plenty of poor reviews. Im thinking definately something sold at petsmart because it seems like returning/exchanging is the only option if it break. Reading that customer service sucks with these companies and Eheim wont do anything in the USA?!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That is the problem with reviews, they are personal opinions and people tend to only post the problems with them.

Canister filter flow is usually rated by the pump output without any media and with little head pressure. Adding media cuts down the pump output because the water needs to flow through it before it gets back to the tank. Power filters have less media and are located closer to the water surface so they have more apparent flow.

Power heads are often used to add current to the tank but aren't a requirement in every set up.

Customer service can be a problem when you have an issue with a filter but I think most of the issues people have is that they don't set the filters up properly or service them correctly. Filter warranties only cover specific manufacturing issues or possible recall problems so if you have a problem with a filter that doesn't fall into these categories, I think the customer service is pretty equal among manufacturers.

Which brand and model filter are you considering?


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

The fluval 405/406. I guess Ill look into a power head as well. For now Ill continue to run my hob's as well. That equals around 1000gph in a 55 gallon tank. That should be decent right?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you don't like maintaining HOBs, you are going to hate maintaining cannisters. An Ac can be cleaned without even turning it off which means you can do it every water change, in just a few minutes, getting solids out of the tank.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

An ac? Its not the maintence thats the issue. Its getting the aquaclear to run again sometimes. I also hear cannisters require it less often.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Aquaclear filters are generally the easiest power filters in my opinion and I find the 10,20, and 30 models a little twitchy to restart if you don't clean the impeller and impeller well frequently. The AC110 doesn't usually have a problem restarting after turning it off for water changes. All the AC brands require water added to the filter body after I do the 50% water changes and before turning them back on.

Canister filters require less frequent cleaning then power filters but then again, they are a larger filter. There is still dirt and debris trapped in the filter and it needs to be cleaned on a regular basis to remove this stuff. They also take longer to clean than a power filter but once you get familiar with them, it shouldn't take more than 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Thats fine, even if its more work although less often. In then end, the fish health is what matters. My understanding is the canisters are way better at filtering. Plus theres more media that you can use. I dont know much else other than carbin and a bio bag. Im just looking for the best option to keep the fish healthy, the tank quiet, water clear, and smells away.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I think i have decided to go with the marineland c360. I would prefer the c530 but my cabinets arent big enough. We just got the 2nd 55 and stand yesterday along with a magnum 350. The 350 is up and running on the 29 for the moment. Seems to flow a lot of water.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I have 2 canisters on my 55, not sharing any intake/output. I originally just had a Fluval 306 which did fine, but as I added more fish (all male hap/peacock tank) I realized I should probably add more. Now I have a Fluval 306 and a 206 with the intake/outputs for each mounted on opposite sides. This has been working perfect for me. Plenty of media surface area, plenty of surface agitation but not too much to create a heavy current, and I really only have to do maintenance once a month. Spent ~$300 for both.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Well I went to petsmart today to get some new cartridges for one of the hob's and new media for the magnum 350. I saw they have they c360 on sale for $99. So i had to jump on that, cheapest *** seen was 137 i believe. So thats hooked up to the 55 along with the aqueon 75 and aquaclear 70. So that adds up to 1060gph on the 55. Then 750gph on the 29. Id say they are pretty well filtered.

Did have an issue tonight. When i went to put new media in the magum 350 i flooded the bucket we had it in and started to spill on the floor. I obviously did something wrong.

Also running purigen in the c360. Heard thats supposed be really good.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

johnnymarko said:


> I have 2 canisters on my 55, not sharing any intake/output. I originally just had a Fluval 306 which did fine, but as I added more fish (all male hap/peacock tank) I realized I should probably add more. Now I have a Fluval 306 and a 206 with the intake/outputs for each mounted on opposite sides. This has been working perfect for me. Plenty of media surface area, plenty of surface agitation but not too much to create a heavy current, and I really only have to do maintenance once a month. Spent ~$300 for both.


I like that idea of opposite in/out. I want to do that when we set them up in the new apt.


----------

